# Don't watch Indecent Proposal with your partner if you're feeling particularly honest



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

it's just good advice..... That I heard..... From a friend..... Definitely not from personal experience... Last night....


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

? Why


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

That's an old movie.

I watched it with my husband, it makes you think and ask the stupid question, " would you let another have your spouse for 1 night for a million"?

Back when I was 25 and watched this I remember my husband saying something to the effect, what's the big deal its just sex?

I know I didn't like the thought back then, Now, I believe I could get past it, maybe I'm being a fool, maybe I truly believe its just sex. I fought for years on the other side with a husband who has always said its just sex. I'm now in that mindset.

I know any man or woman can turn off feelings, now with that said I have never been offered a million for my husband so maybe I would feel different if it was an actual proposal.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm guessing you haven't seen the movie. Billionaire Robert Redford asks broke Woody Harrelson if he can have one night with his wife for $1 Million.

Watching this movie will inevitably bring up the question, "You would never sell me for one night for $1 Million right?" Hence the title post.

I may or may not have also admitted being willing to have an erotic night with Robert Redford for another million. - No ****


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

BTW....The movie to not watch with your partner is unfaithful, that will start fights.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

learning to love myself said:


> That's an old movie.
> 
> I watched it with my husband, it makes you think and ask the stupid question, " would you let another have your spouse for 1 night for a million"?
> 
> ...


My thought is...a million buys a lot of counseling.

Also, if Robert Redford offered to sleep with my GF, I'd be lucky to get a goodbye wave out of the deal let alone a duffel bag full of cash.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw Indecent Proposal when it came out years ago. 

It reminds me of that old joke attributed to Winston Churchill, but who knows if he really said it.

Churchill: "Madam, would you sleep with me for five million pounds?" 
Socialite: "My goodness, Mr. Churchill… Well, I suppose… we would have to discuss terms, of course…" 
Churchill: "Would you sleep with me for five pounds?" 
Socialite: "Mr. Churchill, what kind of woman do you think I am?! "
Churchill: "Madam, we’ve already established that. Now we are haggling about the price. "


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have watched the movie, it's older. I actually saw it in the theater with my then wife. Was never any doubt that I wouldn't share her for a million dollars. She never had to ask that. They went another way so fine for them. As I recall they get the money but then he throws her and it away or something like that. Seems like that wasn't well planned out lol


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

COguy said:


> My thought is...a million buys a lot of counseling.
> 
> Also, if Robert Redford offered to sleep with my GF, I'd be lucky to get a goodbye wave out of the deal let alone a duffel bag full of cash.


Well now GF is different lol. I would probably take the money :rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Coffee Amore said:


> I saw Indecent Proposal when it came out years ago.
> 
> It reminds me of that old joke attributed to Winston Churchill, but who knows if he really said it.
> 
> ...


LMAOROTH:rofl:

no mater what the price is shes still a wh0re!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you knew where the movie was going but still had to watch it like a train wreck.

didn't like it very much.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lila said:


> Yep, at first everything was great, then Woody Harrelson's character starts unraveling. He couldn't handle knowing that his wife enjoyed her time with Robert Redford. They constantly fight over it until she leaves him and ends up back with Robert Redford.
> 
> I think he eventually convinces her to come back, but can't remember.
> 
> They should've called the movie "Buyer's Remorse"


:iagree::rofl::iagree::rofl::iagree:

Awesome


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I always said Woody Harrelson's character handled it all wrong. He didn't negotiate very well. The deal, had I brokered it, would have been not 1M, but 1M plus 20K up front, in cash. Then, while Demi was off with Redford for the night Harrelson would be off with the 20K in cash partying his ever loving a$$ off, with whomever he chose to spend it with/on. The agreement would then be that night is never brought up again. Everybody got their rocks off, now back to normal life. No one who have the right to feel jealousy. All that person would have to do is recall what they did that night. Just a thought.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Wife: What would you do if Robert Redford wanted me for a night for a million dollars??


Husband: I'd pay it.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

When it came to the scene in the movie where she told his attorney he could keep all the money and that she didn't want it, I would have been like, "Flippin' sweet!!!!....nice knowing ya"


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_I may or may not have also admitted being willing to have an erotic night with Robert Redford for another million. - No ****_ 

I would be more concerend of your avatar pic than the willingness of a one night stand with Rober Redford.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Hey, Bux are Bux!

And in today's dollars, it would be more like 4 million!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all,
I found the movie somewhat objectionably because (if I remember correctly) the wealthy guy was offering $1M to the husband in order to sleep with the wife. That implies that the wife was the *property* of the husband, something he had the right to buy and sell. (maybe I am misremembering the premise of the movie - its been a long time).

I would not object to my partner taking $1M for sex, and I would take $1M to have sex with most people. $1M is enough for someone and their partner to spend years together without the stresses of work. Surely that is a good trade for one nights activity?


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Ya but, could you live with the knowledge your spouse had sex outside the marriage vows?

In the movie, they couldn't and broke up.

So, it's money OR marriage.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

IF my wife would do him anyway, may as well take the $million. But if she wouldn't, no amount of money would matter. We have an open relationship and have been swingers, so it wouldn't be a problem at all if those criteria were met. And we have no problem being honest with each other about anything.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I remember when this came out. Nobody I knew could get past the notion that it was Robert Redford - in his day the hottest man on the planet in many women's opinion (Sundance Kid, end of story) - vs. Woody Harrelson, aka Woody the goofy bartender on Cheers.

The idea that Redford would have to pay for any woman to spend a night with him was hilarious to every one I knew, including the men.

Context is everything. These days, one could watch the film, I suppose, and argue the larger point. I doubt that people of my generation could ever get past the casting, though.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember looking at that movie with my wife , whilst we were on vacation somewhere around our third wedding anniversary.

In the end he " bought back " his wife for one million.

What I got from the movie was two things.

1) He was broke and just full of dreams . It takes more than dreams to keep a woman happy.

2) He had extremely poor marital boundaries. He allowed the billionaire fellow in the casino to use his wife as a " good luck " charm.
After that , it was a fait accompli , she was attracted to the billionaire.

The billionaire never had to pay to have sex with her , he paid the money to show the woman that her broke a$$ husband wasn't man enough to keep her.

Basically he was disrespecting her husband in front of her , without him even catching on . Her husband was clueless till everything was long done. Then he asked her how was the sex.

Her husband had absolutely no game.
Really stupid fellow.


----------

